# Has Anyone tried the R-Com Duragon Reptile Incubator?



## renardv74 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi All, 
I am new to this forum – I have two Yellow foot Tortoises (I know one is a boy and think the second one is a girl – mainly from its behaviour (Quiet – and is very wary of its surroundings). Anyways I think my babies are getting to the time (Within the next year or so) when they will be ready to make little ones.

I have been looking for a suitable incubator (Want to be ready to incubate) and I also want to do a dry run with some other type of eggs. Anyways I have been looking at Duragon incubators. They have lots of claims:

Able to maintain humidity 
Day/Night temperatures 
Presets for popular reptiles 

Have of you tired this incubator and do they live up to their claims (I have read here that there may be an issue with their humidity control.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/203529-juragon-reptile-egg-incubator.html



More information of the Duragon can be found here

The Korean Manufactures (and who I think created the incubator)
http://www.r-com.co.kr
Untitled Document

From a site sponsor
R-COM Juragon Pro | Reptile Eggs ncubator | Reptile Incubators

Their US distributor  
JURAGON Reptile Incubators Snake Incubator Reptile Egg Incubators Turtle Egg Hatching Gecko Incubator Egg Incubation Lizard Incubator Reptile Egg Hatching

A sponsored reviews can be found here

YouTube - Kemp's Reptile Incubators

YouTube - Reptile Incubators from Kemps on ReptilesTV

YouTube - Kemps Gives Kushizm Jurangon Incubator Demo


----------



## renardv74 (Nov 30, 2008)

Someone has to have tried the R-COM series of incubators... 

Anyone?


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd like to know too. Surely there must be someone who has used one of these???


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I know you need to constantly put water in the humidity section or it will run dry and if it does the temperatures soar right up and cook the eggs.


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

reptiles-ink said:


> I know you need to constantly put water in the humidity section or it will run dry and if it does the temperatures soar right up and cook the eggs.



bit dodgy becuase you cant always be there


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

zemon said:


> bit dodgy becuase you cant always be there


 Yes, from what I can see is it's a design flaw.
The humidity part uses a heater in water but if the water runs out the heater gets hotter and hotter putting the heat into the main unit as there doesnt appear to be a safety measure to cut the humidity heater if empty.
The person I know this happened to had theirs go from a set 82f to well over 100 loosing the whole clutch.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

I breed red foots and my friend breeds yellow foots, we both use a hovabator


----------



## renardv74 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback – I am still in two minds about what to do about an incubator. My yellow foots are 2003s and do not think my girl will be ready to breed for another year or so. 

I see I have three options:
- Make my own 
- Buy an R-COM Duragon 
- Buy a hovabator or hovabator style incubator 

I think the second option can be ruled out and prefer not to build my own. Will take me too long and will over do it. So might go for the hovabartor style incubator.

Thanks once again for your freed back


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh gosh you have years to think about eggs then.


----------

